# Simplicity 860E vs P1524e



## glenn (Oct 7, 2016)

Looking at buying a lightly used Simplicity 860E vs the $2700 CND P1524E. Other than the electronic controls, hand warmers, OHV briggs engine, etc are the machines similar in overall build quality? 


Thanks in advance for ant information on possible mechanical differences between the two machines.


Glenn


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Glenn-

Nice machines to be looking at. I don't have experience with the 860E however I am a current owner of the 860 DLXE-picture of it in my profile. (The "E" may have been a Canadian version of the machine....I vaguely remember seeing something about a Canadian model in my owners manual)

Last year when I was picking up some parts, I did look at the new P1524 models......and they are a nice machine with a nice price....but overall the machine compared to mine was pretty much the same one....just with updates on electric controls, hand warmers, engine. The model I have is built like a tank...a very solid snowblower...and the frame design in the new models is pretty much the same as mine.

Mine has a Tecumseh OHV 8hp motor. I do have an appreciation for my machine as they kept it simple.....it doesn't overwhelm my wife with controls and blows the snow extremely well.

One thing if you are considering the older 860E....the linkage for both the auger and driver are two threaded rods....one of which is reverse thread and is tightened by an aluminum turnbuckle between the top & bottom. These parts are available...as I have purchased a couple....however looking at diagrams of my machine to the new ones...they look to be the same design other than they switched it to a cable drive. If I strip out another turnbuckle (these are aluminum) I may seriously take a look to see if the new cable method will swap...but I see no reason why! (Here I am just getting picky)

Can't go wrong with either one!

Good luck!

Steve


----------



## glenn (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for you reply. To be honest the [email protected] $2700 is out of my price range anyway. The 860E I am looking @ is fitted with the Tecumseh 8hp L head engine. 


As far as the cable drive on the newer model I am not so sure it would be an actual upgrade. I have a newer model Ariens Deluxe 30 @ work with cables that have given some troubles. 


Glenn


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Glenn


----------



## glenn (Oct 7, 2016)

I ended up buying it. $300. Got it home and went though it today. Got a new scraper bar and skid shoes on order as well as new belt's. Starts first pull every time and runs very nice. 

I can't wait for a good snowfall to test it out


----------



## glenn (Oct 7, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Great looking machine Glenn and a heck of a price!

Bring on the snow!!! :snow48:

Steve


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I just picked up a 860 a month or so ago 1691023 manufacture number....I have never used this model, thing is built well and engine starts very very easy and then purrs like a kitten. I look forward to trying her out in the snow. It looks very similar to yours Glen but I think mine is a older model. I like your tires a lot more then mine, I may need to use chains for better traction.


----------

